# Need ideas for Riley



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting Riley's hair cut and i need some ideas for a boy haircut. He is in full coat right now, but it's just too hot this summer and i would like him to be more comfortable. I want to keep his topknot, but i'm just not sure how to have the groomer cut his face and how to have his body cut. I love the Cosy cut, but i don't think that would work on a boy, but i'm just not sure. At first my husband was a little put off by the idea of Riley getting his haircut since he has been in full coat for over 2 years, but i explained why i want his hair cut and he understood. He was just a little surprised that i would suggest it as he knows how much i love having Riley in full coat. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Debbie! Did you see this thread yet?

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/106091-puppy-cuts.html

It's a pinned thread recently started to give SM'ers ideas of some puppy/summer cuts. Maybe this will give you some idea.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

iloveGESUS said:


> Hi Debbie! Did you see this thread yet?
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/106091-puppy-cuts.html
> 
> It's a pinned thread recently started to give SM'ers ideas of some puppy/summer cuts. Maybe this will give you some idea.


 
Thank You Julie, i sure did and i didn't get any ideas for Riley's face.

I would like to thank everyone for their advice. Very cliquish place indeed, i won't be back.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie, I just saw your thread, maybe you should keep Riley's face longer kinda like Ava's and a body short like Tater Tots.



I HEAR YA MY FRIEND


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just saw your thread also.

As far as being 'cliquish', I personally think the 'clique' are no longer posting, although I could be wrong.

Since I do most of my own grooming, I pretty much do the same haircut on all my dogs, which is the modified Cosy, with the topknot in place. I think it works for boys or girls.

You should take a look at Mandy's Jax, he has a nice haircut that doesn't make him feminine.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I love the Tater Tots cut.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmmm...it sounds like your not sure about cutting him just yet.
Or maybe because your hubby isn't sure.
He has great hair.
Maybe a HUGE trim but still keep most of the length?

If you do lean towards cutting him down,
What are you going to do with his body? 
Puppy cut or long legs with short body?
Maybe you could give Riley a lion cut?

What about the Jett style but keeping a topknot?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I think Riley would look adorable in any kind of cut! I really do like the Tatumn look, too. 

It's so hard to find a good groomer here so now that I have one that I like, not love, I just bring the girls and say a little prayer and so far so good, but they are both in short cuts - but in and out of the groomer in an hour or two at the most which we all love! 

I hope you come back.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

sophie said:


> I think Riley would look adorable in any kind of cut! I really do like the Tatumn look, too.
> 
> It's so hard to find a good groomer here so now that I have one that I like, not love, I just bring the girls and say a little prayer and so far so good, but they are both in short cuts - but in and out of the groomer in an hour or two at the most which we all love!
> 
> *I hope you come back*.


Agreed!!! :thumbsup:

Maybe some threads are slower at getting off the ground, and then pick up momentum later??


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I just saw this thread...it hasn't been up too long- only a few hours, right?

Anyway, have you ever seen Gaylord on the Divine Maltese website? His little hair do is adorable (and he is too). I love it..maybe something like that would work..and you'd still have the topknot?

Maltese Breeders of Maltese Puppies & Champion Maltese Dogs


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, Debbie, I hope you don't go~~~ rayer:

I'm not much help, but I agree with Andrea; that Gaylord has an adorable cut!!! I think your Riley would look darling in it.

Or maybe you could do the Cosy cut on Riley, but forgo the Clydesdale legs (I think the long hair on the legs look sort of girly)?? If you're okay with letting his topknot go, I really like Archie's cut. I also like Roo's cut (from what I can remember), and Jett's cut. 

Sorry, I'm of no help, but I really hope you stay. :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I have seen the Cosy cut on boys, and think it looks wonderful on boys! 

I also like the Gaylord cut! I think you should go for it!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have some 'better' recent photos of Jodi in kind of a puppy cut but I've been trimming Jodi myself...so I may not be the best person to offer advice. Thinking also there are so many nicer examples of grooming to go by.
No closeups to see the mistakes...but I want to switch my siggy to my newer pics just the same.

The other day I printed 2 photos of boys that I liked as examples to go by but for the life of me I can't remember which ones they were. I think it was someone who posted 2 examples of someone elses pups whose cuts she liked. When I get a chance I'll let you know (here at work and swamped but got online anyhow, just couldn't resist:thumbsup.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Deb - not sure if you are around still but here's my thought.

I have a hard time with boys cuts too. I really liked Hunter when he had his topknot and a really short face. He barely had a beard and his ears came down just to his nose. His picture is in my avatar. I can't remeber how we arrived at this cut, I think the groomer just kept cutting till I yelled STOP


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hope you dont go , im contemplating getting a puppy cut for dolce and im at lost about the face as well , i kinda want it short like ponyo. but then im not certain he will look good .. i like the way jett looks too with his little bobhaircut.

and reason i didnt reply earlier was because i didnt see this post .. 
i hope you dont go .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey my Jett is in a type of Cosy cut and he want everyone to know he's ALL man!:HistericalSmiley:

I'm partial to my modified lamb cut. Bobbed head, short body, legs and tail left long.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Thank You Julie, i sure did and i didn't get any ideas for Riley's face.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for their advice. Very cliquish place indeed, i won't be back.





bellaratamaltese said:


> I just saw your thread also.
> 
> As far as being 'cliquish', I personally think the 'clique' are no longer posting, although I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


Debbie - could you please explain to me what you mean by SM being a "very cliquish place" in this thread or post's responses?? I really don't understand where you came up with that. A member suggested that you see a post that addresses the puppy cuts and has lots of Maltese summer cuts to look at. What's cliquish about that? I'd really like to know. Those of us in that post were not going to post and be repetitive. I love the posts that give me lots of options in one place. I don't think your comment was warranted or fair to members. Either I'm really not understanding people these days or else I wonder about intentions and stirring up controversy where there is none. JMHO.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:I am only speaking for myself but many threads are over looked, I have seen many with one response on them, I believe it hurts people, they think no one gives a care about them or the questions they ask. 
Example: I made a thread a couple weeks ago on a certain dog food I had purchased and noticed there was Rosemary in it, I needed to know if I should take it back and get another brand, I waited and waited for someone to post, I received one. it use to be I would have received many posts that were helpful to my decission making. I decided to let my girls have the food, buttt I would have had peace of mind if others who had used the product would have posted.
Why oh why do we HAVE to always follow the rules and go to a different area to post, sometimes we just need advice right then.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- I'm sorry that your feelings were hurt. We love you. Hope you will decide to stay with us and help us work through these difficulties.

As far as the cut, first let me say that I'm surprised that you've decided to cut Riley down as his coat is gorgeous, but I do understanding why you want to.

I like Jett's cut and think it could work well with or without a top knot. I also think that the cut that Pat had done on Ava would be good on Riley and not make him look feminine.

Hugs you -- please don't be hurt. We love you.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :thumbsup:I am only speaking for myself but many threads are over looked, I have seen many with one response on them, I believe it hurts people, they think no one gives a care about them or the questions they ask.
> Example: I made a thread a couple weeks ago on a certain dog food I had purchased and noticed there was Rosemary in it, I needed to know if I should take it back and get another brand, I waited and waited for someone to post, I received one. it use to be I would have received many posts that were helpful to my decission making. I decided to let my girls have the food, buttt I would have had peace of mind if others who had used the product would have posted.
> *Why oh why do we HAVE to always follow the rules and go to a different area to post, sometimes we just need advice right then.*


I saw that post and didn't answer only because I didn't know the answer and didn't wanna clog your thread with "I dunno"... was hoping someone else knew about rosemary extract. I'm sorry you felt bad


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :thumbsup:I am only speaking for myself but many threads are over looked, I have seen many with one response on them, I believe it hurts people, they think no one gives a care about them or the questions they ask.
> Example: I made a thread a couple weeks ago on a certain dog food I had purchased and noticed there was Rosemary in it, I needed to know if I should take it back and get another brand, I waited and waited for someone to post, I received one. it use to be I would have received many posts that were helpful to my decission making. I decided to let my girls have the food, buttt I would have had peace of mind if others who had used the product would have posted.
> Why oh why do we HAVE to always follow the rules and go to a different area to post, sometimes we just need advice right then.


Sometimes, if a post has been responded to the way I would have responded, I don't reply. Guess I need to do a 'ditto'. :thumbsup:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Sometimes, if a post has been responded to the way I would have responded, I don't reply. Guess I need to do a 'ditto'. :thumbsup:


Ditto :blush: ... I saw the point to the puppycut thread and figured maybe she'd find something there... if not, come back and say she didn't think what she saw was exactly it and ask if anyone had any other ideas... 

I wish people would stop taking things so personally because it's starting to make me paranoid (uh oh, I'm taking it personally :blink


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - could you please explain to me what you mean by SM being a "very cliquish place" in this thread or post's responses?? I really don't understand where you came up with that. A member suggested that you see a post that addresses the puppy cuts and has lots of Maltese summer cuts to look at. What's cliquish about that? I'd really like to know. Those of us in that post were not going to post and be repetitive. I love the posts that give me lots of options in one place. I don't think your comment was warranted or fair to members. Either I'm really not understanding people these days or else I wonder about intentions and stirring up controversy where there is none. JMHO.


 

Susan, i'm sorry that your think that i wanted to stir up controversy where there was none and that in turn made you wonder about my intentions. It was not my intention to cause any controversy or stir up trouble, it's just not who i am. I had posted a question and there was over 40 views on it and just one post, needless to say my feelings where hurt. I just wanted suggestions that's all. It was very disheartening to say the least. I have never posted in any of the threads that were drama filled and never will. I joined this forum because i wanted to learn all i could about taking care of my maltese. I wanted to make sure that i was doing the best i could for them for their health and well being as we all would. It was also nice to be able to share pictures and stories about our malts and have people understand how we feel about these furbabies. 
It just seems that whenever i post anything i don't get very many replies and another person could post the same thing, but worded different and get tons of replies. I have trouble saying what i want to say in writing and i guess it doesn't always come across well and i probably sound like a babbling idiot. I'm better at conveying what i want to say when i speak versus writing. I stopped posting pics of my kids for the same reason. It seems as if you don't have a pup from a certain breeder or your certain people than your pups pics aren't worthy of a response. This may not be the case, but that's the way it seems to me and apparently i'm not the only one thinking this. If you read through this thread you will see that there are a few people that do agree with me and feel the same way about it being cliquish here. I'm a very caring person and i guess that maybe i'm too sensitive at times and my feelings get hurt very easily. As i've said before either you fit in or you don't and i have tried to fit in and i just don't seem too. Maybe i just need a break from SM and time will tell.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Susan, i'm sorry that your think that i wanted to stir up controversy where there was none and that in turn made you wonder about my intentions. It was not my intention to cause any controversy or stir up trouble, it's just not who i am. I had posted a question and there was over 40 views on it and just one post, needless to say my feelings where hurt. I just wanted suggestions that's all. It was very disheartening to say the least. I have never posted in any of the threads that were drama filled and never will. I joined this forum because i wanted to learn all i could about taking care of my maltese. I wanted to make sure that i was doing the best i could for them for their health and well being as we all would. It was also nice to be able to share pictures and stories about our malts and have people understand how we feel about these furbabies.
> It just seems that whenever i post anything i don't get very many replies and another person could post the same thing, but worded different and get tons of replies. I have trouble saying what i want to say in writing and i guess it doesn't always come across well and i probably sound like a babbling idiot. I'm better at conveying what i want to say when i speak versus writing. I stopped posting pics of my kids for the same reason. It seems as if you don't have a pup from a certain breeder or your certain people than your pups pics aren't worthy of a response. This may not be the case, but that's the way it seems to me and apparently i'm not the only one thinking this. If you read through this thread you will see that there are a few people that do agree with me and feel the same way about it being cliquish here. I'm a very caring person and i guess that maybe i'm too sensitive at times and my feelings get hurt very easily. As i've said before either you fit in or you don't and i have tried to fit in and i just don't seem too. Maybe i just need a break from SM and time will tell.


 debbie u need to stay , we r going in a better direxction with sm after everyone has voiced their opinion , i know what u mean about how some ppl will view ur post n not respond , that has happened to me n only a few have replied ,i use to get soo mad but theres always someone that will respond n if one person took the time then hey im happy ... i am a member of a forum , its private that ive been on for almost 8 yrs and ive posted alot of diff threads of pics of the kids , my vaca , dolce , n alot of views no response i mean not one ... ive even felt like deleting my pics but i hvnt ... soi know what u mean but like i said dont go..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Susan, i'm sorry that your think that i wanted to stir up controversy where there was none and that in turn made you wonder about my intentions. It was not my intention to cause any controversy or stir up trouble, it's just not who i am. I had posted a question and there was over 40 views on it and just one post, needless to say my feelings where hurt. I just wanted suggestions that's all. It was very disheartening to say the least. I have never posted in any of the threads that were drama filled and never will. I joined this forum because i wanted to learn all i could about taking care of my maltese. I wanted to make sure that i was doing the best i could for them for their health and well being as we all would. It was also nice to be able to share pictures and stories about our malts and have people understand how we feel about these furbabies.
> It just seems that whenever i post anything i don't get very many replies and another person could post the same thing, but worded different and get tons of replies. I have trouble saying what i want to say in writing and i guess it doesn't always come across well and i probably sound like a babbling idiot. I'm better at conveying what i want to say when i speak versus writing. I stopped posting pics of my kids for the same reason. It seems as if you don't have a pup from a certain breeder or your certain people than your pups pics aren't worthy of a response. This may not be the case, but that's the way it seems to me and apparently i'm not the only one thinking this. If you read through this thread you will see that there are a few people that do agree with me and feel the same way about it being cliquish here. I'm a very caring person and i guess that maybe i'm too sensitive at times and my feelings get hurt very easily. As i've said before either you fit in or you don't and i have tried to fit in and i just don't seem too. Maybe i just need a break from SM and time will tell.


Deb - I wasn't accusing you of stirring up trouble but from where I stood I truly didn't understand how you came back with the cliquish remark from that thread you posted. Really. We don't know what else was going on in your mind and what you were experiencing unless you tell us so for me there was no connect there. Now that other threads are getting us to really open up about how we're feeling I think that will help a lot.
As a matter of fact, when I read your reply about looking at the suggested thread on puppy cuts, I kind of took it as an insult that you looked at them and didn't way something like "Tyler's face was cute but not for me." It sounded like you thought all of them really weren't very good. But my feeling is to each his own. So we can read things in that aren't there.
I find it boggling to keep up with a lot of the threads. I have work during the day and my family at night so I kind of jump on and off at in between times. I really don't comment on things I don't know about if possible. I don't want to give misinformation and know there are other members who know so much more. I still feel like I'm a newbie to some degree only here a year and a half and getting my Maltese 8 months ago. And I rarely PM...usually more on a personal nature if I've met someone. I just don't have the time but should make more effort.
I hope that you won't leave. I'm sorry if you thought I was being accusatory but I just really wanted to know what you meant.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I *love* your siggy of Tyler (off topic, but I've meant to say it before and didn't) - such a cute little guy


----------

